# Japanese chrysanthemum flower show



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 19, 2014)

Not orchids, but perhaps of some interest - Japanese Chrysanthemums, known as _kiku_ here. This video focuses on a show from last November at a local shrine. In it you get to see all kinds of mums - ones that will no doubt be familar, others not as much. Enjoy.

Kiku Matsuri


----------



## TDT (Mar 19, 2014)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 19, 2014)

Stunning blooms!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I might try a "bonsai" mum this year.


----------



## abax (Mar 20, 2014)

The bonsai and the cliffhanging mums are sooo much more interesting
than the common "mound" that is so popular here in the fall. I've grown
mums commercially and haven't been especially fond of them...so much
pinching! Your video has changed my mind about them. Thank you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## Hera (Mar 21, 2014)

Very enjoyable tour. I especially liked the bonsai class. Thanks.


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks so much. Wish we could get some of those varieties over here.


----------



## Clark (Mar 22, 2014)

That must of been a great show to see in person.
Didn't know mums were so versatile.

I love mums for the fall. But the ones on display here could be for any season.
Well done!


----------

